# Belgian Malinois breeders



## JacklynBlack (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello, know this is a GSD forum, but I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction for a reputable Malinois breeder around Delaware/Maryland/PA?

Have experience with Czech GSDs with tons of drive. Always been attracted to the Malinois and hoping to find out if they are right for me

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I would find some malinois groups on FB and ask this question if I were you.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Loganhaus


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Mohawk Malinois in Bowling Green, KY. Not close, but I have been around MANY of their dogs from several generations. Sound in the head with excellent drives. They have a FB page.


----------

